# New Ghostface costumes.



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Does anyone else feel weird about those 2 new ghostface costumes? The zombie one is cool, but the scarecrow one is pretty stupid. Care to comment on this?


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

Zombie is cool, but this I dont get:
http://www.buycostumes.com/Scarecrow-Ghost-Face-Adult-Costume/68364/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I would care to comment if I knew what you were talking about  Links?

Nevermind, I see now.

I actually think the scarecrow version is cute  The zombie one looks pretty much identical to the classic version, so it's kind of pointless.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

They are talking about the scream dude(ghost face).


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

And why do they always have the person in the costume holding a machete?


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Machete is big and scary I guess. Who knows what these costume people are thinking?


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

I kinda dig the scarecrow one. Wes Craven put pics of these on his Twitter a while back, but he didn't say specifically if they'd be in Scream 4 (now filming!).


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

umm.... dunno. because they are running out of ideas?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The mask would look great on a prop.


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Not sure why this particular mask is so successful? The movie was ok, but the mask is just blah, boring compared to the pure horror of Jason & Michael Myers...


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

I kind of like the scarecrow one, It's actually rather original in my opinion.
The gloves are my favorite part, sadly, even though I've made ones just like them.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I already own the zombie ghostface mask and I will be adding the scarecrow one to my collection. Some collectors have already got their hands on one and they are quit nice.

Supposedly these costumes will be featured in a segment of the new Scream 4. New Decade. New Rules. Rumor has it these are kind of done to poke a little fun at recent remakes.


----------

